# What do you think?



## mikey15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey all I'm thinking about a WMTMW design. After staring at Zaph Audio's site for a long time I have narrowed it to the SEAS ER18RNX or ER15RLY for mids and the SEAS 27TBFCG for the tweet. For the woofers would you go 8's or 10's. I'm going to build an LLT so I was thinking 8's would be better. If I go 8's would it be better to go with the 5.5" mid or the 7" mid. Anyone have experience with these drivers. Do they sound as good as they look on paper?
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I think you should consider 10" or even 12" drivers even if you're looking to go with a sub at later time. I don't think you're getting enough benefit from an 8" driver to add the extra crossover needed.

Have you done this before?

JCD


----------



## Tripp (Apr 2, 2008)

I think JCD made a good point with the use of a 12" woofer, there will be too much overlap and not enough extra range if using an 8" woofer with 5.5" / 7" to justify the extra cost and work of adding the extra crossover.

Take a look over at HTGuide DIY forums thay have a few really good WMTMW designs on there that may be of interest to you. Might give you some good pointers if you plan on building your own from scratch.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd say if you're going to build a fairly large speaker in the first place, you might as well go all the way and make it a real full range with 10s or 12s if you can find some that match your mids and tweets. I've heard a couple of HT setups with really big speakers all around and it just sounds amazing. There isn't much low content in the surrounds, but when there is it sounds great. And the front stage should be able to handle as much as possible IMO.


----------

